# 21RS is Home!



## Wifage (May 4, 2004)

action Hello Outbackers!
We finally picked up our 21RS yesterday, we've been waiting impatiently since February for it to arrive. It literally took most of the day between hitch work/hookup lessons, brake controller lessons, and the walk through! To the dealer's credit, our walk through hit most of the points on the checklist we downloaded from this site---and we didn't even send it over in advance. There are a few small issues, like several scratches in the kitchen counter and faucet, and they've promised (in writing) to correct those as soon as they can. It also came with a standard microwave instead of a Convection microwave, but the dealer is going to locate one and exchange it for us. I'm pretty confident that we will have no problem with them fixing anything that goes wrong, so far they've been very accomodating.

This weekend, we're camping in the driveway to give it a try before taking it out on Memorial Day weekend for a shakedown cruise. The kids can't wait, and neither can we!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Congrats on the new family addition. Sounds like you are off to a good start with your dealer and you already have travel plans. Hooray!!! You already know the value of this fine group.

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Wifage (May 4, 2004)

Kenstand, we sure do know the value of this group! If I had to list everything I'd learned here during the decision making process, it would be a very long post indeed. Not to mention all the problems we're not going to have due to the experienced members here sharing their solutions and advice! 
Thanks to all of you for being so willing to share your experiences, and especially your modifications. I love that one for leveling the cookstove. That might just be the first mod...










Cj


----------



## bojibnd (May 17, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback, Wifage. We know you'll love your new trailer, we just picked up ours last week (a 21rs too). We did a quick overnighter at the nearest State Park and are looking forward to Memorial Day weekend too. Hope you have many, many safe and fun camping trips!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Conagratulations on the new camper, good news that things with the dealer went smooth for you.


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

WELCOME ABOARD!!!!!!!!!
You are going to have loads of fun with the new travel trailor. We have an 04 21RS also. We have not had any problems except for the gas sensor going out. When we did our PDI the walk through guy said that these things either go out real quick or you won't have any problems. After about 2 weeks in our sensor went off. We played around with it and it stopped. Then about 2 weeks ago it went out again. So we will have the dealer replace it ASAP.

Happy camping


----------

